# New BMC TT bike!



## jellybone (Mar 12, 2008)

thank god I didn't order my TT01, I'm so loving this bike!


----------



## hansonator69 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, I'll have one with the Cadel Evans fork with integrated handlebar...

But seriously, that is one sweet bike.

I'm just hoping they make the current TT01 next year's TT02...


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Pointless bike. It's predecessor was available for something like $12,500 frame and fork.

Since it's BMC, this frame will likely cost $15,000 and be available to the public in 2017. 

Cool bikes. Clueless company.


----------



## jellybone (Mar 12, 2008)

DiegoMontoya said:


> Pointless bike. It's predecessor was available for something like $12,500 frame and fork.
> 
> Since it's BMC, this frame will likely cost $15,000 and be available to the public in 2017.
> 
> Cool bikes. Clueless company.


bit of an ignorant comment? The TT01 was developed to be a boutique custom made bike for those who wanted a one off bike for themselves and had the money to stand out from the crowd, considering how old the frame design is it's a pretty nice machine, nicest TT bike when it came out and for many years. I don't see it as pointless? It has a small market niche and that's where it fit in, they have the TT02 and TT03 for everybody else. 

By the looks of this new bike it seems that it's going to be more of a mainstream bike available to the masses, to compete with the Speed Concept, Shiv, etc.. I'm just assuming but product will be launched during the tdf so we only have to wait another month..


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Note: Evans rode the new bike in the Dauphine prolog but the old bike in the stage 3 TT, contrary to what's reported below.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011...new-time-trial-machine-at-the-dauphine_177706


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

jellybone said:


> bit of an ignorant comment? The TT01 was developed to be a boutique custom made bike for those who wanted a one off bike for themselves and had the money to stand out from the crowd, considering how old the frame design is it's a pretty nice machine, nicest TT bike when it came out and for many years. I don't see it as pointless? It has a small market niche and that's where it fit in, they have the TT02 and TT03 for everybody else.
> 
> By the looks of this new bike it seems that it's going to be more of a mainstream bike available to the masses, to compete with the Speed Concept, Shiv, etc.. I'm just assuming but product will be launched during the tdf so we only have to wait another month..


Still haven't seen a single TT01 around at any race, so maybe those people who wanted to stand out are really standing out. And if you want to "stand out" in a TT, you just go faster than the other guys. 

Or maybe, instead of dropping $18k on a TT bike they won't race, they're buying Parlee road bikes or whatever. 

Judging from BMC's pricing, that TT bike will come as a "module" and will retail for $7500. Just my guess. Great looking bike. Like I said, though, clueless company.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, good looking frame!


----------



## hansonator69 (Apr 20, 2011)

The current TT01 still looks good compared to the newer TT bikes. Pretty good considering it's a design from around 2004...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> Yes, good looking frame!


That's the new one in the bottom pic. Old one in the top pic. The new one looks better? Meh.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

looigi said:


> That's the new one in the bottom pic. Old one in the top pic. The new one looks better? Meh.


So Evans rode the old model to this years' Critérium du Dauphiné ?

I guess he liked the old frame better.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> So Evans rode the old model to this years' Critérium du Dauphiné ?


From my previous post: "Evans rode the new bike in the Dauphine prolog but the old bike in the stage 3 TT ..."


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

looigi said:


> From my previous post: "Evans rode the new bike in the Dauphine prolog but the old bike in the stage 3 TT ..."



Oops! Missed that  .


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

Am i the only one that doesnt like the look? Looks plasticky and i dont like the design at all. No passion, no fire. Just me. Im sure im wrong.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

gaspi101 said:


> Am i the only one that doesnt like the look?


From my previous post: "Meh."


----------



## highendbikedeals (Oct 10, 2007)

They are making a complete bike, prob 105ish for 2k in 2012. No integrated brake, but same frame mold and stem.


----------



## hansonator69 (Apr 20, 2011)

highendbikedeals said:


> They are making a complete bike, prob 105ish for 2k in 2012. No integrated brake, but same frame mold and stem.


You serious?


----------



## highendbikedeals (Oct 10, 2007)

hansonator69 said:


> You serious?



Yep. Full info will be released late July at Dealer Camp in Utah


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

I've been wondering what BMC will put to market for a new TT bike, good to see something coming, I wonder how long it'll take to come to Australia.


----------



## setonz (Mar 7, 2009)

rearviewmirror said:


> I've been wondering what BMC will put to market for a new TT bike, good to see something coming, I wonder how long it'll take to come to Australia.


New TT02 should drop sept/oct in OZ.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

The TT01 is a custom TT - a one of its kind mold is made and lay-up is specific for the requested size - so labor is a huge part of the cost for the TT01. The new TT (TM01) will be priced at a very competitive prices - as complete and frame-set.
Reply to the Diego Montoya threads - quite ignorant comments based on the lack of information available - you don't see Porsche GT3 all the time, it does not mean that they are a clueless!


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Cyclingisalive said:


> The TT01 is a custom TT - a one of its kind mold is made and lay-up is specific for the requested size - so labor is a huge part of the cost for the TT01. The new TT (TM01) will be priced at a very competitive prices - as complete and frame-set.
> Reply to the Diego Montoya threads - quite ignorant comments based on the lack of information available - you don't see Porsche GT3 all the time, it does not mean that they are a clueless!


Come back and yap when BMC actually releases the Impec that was scheduled for release over a year ago. That's why they're a clueless company. But hey, it's awesome they're finally releasing a new TT bike after, what, five years of having basically the exact same bike.


----------



## aellaguno (Jul 27, 2011)

If you had $4k to spend... would you sell your old Promachine and buy a new dream bike or by BMC TT02 with entry level components? 
To upgrade Quiver or to expand Quiver?? what to do??


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Facts: The TM01/TM02 will be available in January of 2012 (Authorized BMC Partners do take orders now...) - TM01/TM02 will be available as complete and frame-set. Prices are in USD.
TM01 - Di2 - DA - Zipp 808 in red or blue - will retail for $12,999 - SRAM Red and Ultegra (mech.) will also be offered.
TM02 - Same look on the frame, different lay-up, front/fork (not integrated), brakes not integrated and different color options - Ultegra (mech.) and 105 will be complete bike options. Also here a frame-set will be available. Price for the TM02 - Ultegra (mech.) - $3,699


----------

